# Wiring diagram attached, need wire placement help



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

1991 Johnson 200hp, J200TXEIB. I recently replaced my Stator, Regulator/Rectifier, and Powerpack due to the rectifier shorting out and catching fire. After doing more research on my engine today, I cannot get to shut down without choking it. The engine is running good and firing on all cylinders. It starts as soon as I turn the ignition switch.
The only question I have is the wiring coning out of the powerpack. I attached the schematic for you to view.
I have a yellow wire with a red stripe coming from the harness and one coming from the powerpack. The one coming from the powerpack has a male bullet connector on it. 
The schematic shows them running together and then attaching to the solenoid. Whenever I attach them together on the solenoid the ignition will not spin the starter. When I disconnect them and leave the one coming from the powerpack disconnected, it starts ok. 
Can you tell me where the yellow/red stripe wire coming from the powerpack goes?? and could this be my problem?? I do not want to purchase a powerpack until I'm sure, because I have read that other people have replaced the powerpack and had the some problem.
I have tested my ignition switch and grd wires at the powerpack and all appears to be grounding. Thanks for your help


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I would need to check my book at the shop being my memory isn't the greatest. But I can tell you that no wire from the CDI goes to the starter solenoid. The Y/R wire from the harness is the solenoid wire coming from the key switch.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm, never really noticed where that wire actually went and you are correct, it ties into the start circuit. It has to be a voltage boost circuit to aid in starting. So don't know why it would keep it from starting.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, it is there to increase voltage in the ignition circuit during cranking. If the engine runs until you relaese the key from the start position and then the engine dies in the run position it is a bad power pack.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

yellow with red stripe was the neutral switch wire at the binnacle control on my 89 johnson 90 hp. if the same would explain why it is linked to the starter circuit


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> Yes, it is there to increase voltage in the ignition circuit during cranking. If the engine runs until you relaese the key from the start position and then the engine dies in the run position it is a bad power pack.


Thanks for your help Maintenance Shop and Capt Ken. I found on of the grd wires not puched into the boot far enough to touch, and now it is shutting down correctly. The two yellow.red strip wires both connected together is now starting the engine from the ignition switch correctly. It seems to be running and shutting down ok now. My question is, do I run both the yellow/red strip wires to the solenoid?? Or do I need them to connect before the solenoid?? Also, would the loose grd not shutting one side of the powerpack down have caused any of this?? Thanks Again for your knowledge..


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help Maintenance Shop and Capt Ken. I found on of the grd wires not puched into the boot far enough to touch, and now it is shutting down correctly. The two yellow.red strip wires both connected together is now starting the engine from the ignition switch correctly. It seems to be running and shutting down ok now. My question is, do I run both the yellow/red strip wires to the solenoid?? Or do I need them to connect before the solenoid?? Also, would the loose grd not shutting one side of the powerpack down have caused any of this?? Thanks Again for your knowledge.. 
__________________


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

both yellow w/ red wires go together at the same terminal on the solenoid. The ground that was not letting the engine shut off is the magneto ground kill circuit. If it isn't connected your engine will not shut off.


----------

